# tweezers



## MysticColby (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had this concern before and just got plastic to be on the safe side, but they don't work so well, so I'll get this answered:
Is it OK to use stainless tweezers to pick stuff out of acids and things that dissolve metals? Are there specific types of stainless that should be favored?
Example: http://www.amazon.com/Kuchenprofi-1068002800-Extra-Long-12-Inch-Stainless/dp/B0000C8T92/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1334268714&sr=8-4

Situations I might use it for that concern me:
pick solids out of nitric acid while dissolving silver
pick copper pieces out of silver nitrate while cementing silver
pick silver pieces out of dilute sulfuric acid while pickling the silver
pick copper pieces out of dilute HCl while cleaning surface of oxides

I'm thinking that they can't be used to pick stuff out of AR


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 12, 2012)

These are teflon coated traditional lab crucible tongs - perfectly shaped to pick things up, but expensive. They can be used for almost any solution if you don't dip them deeper than the coating. The same exact tong is available, much cheaper, in stainless or steel. The stainless ones can be used for nitric acid. For aqua regia or other hydrochloric based solutions, anything less than teflon coated can be attacked.

http://www.tedpella.com/dissect_html/tongs.htm

Your stainless tweezers can be used for nitric but not anything with hydrochloric in it, unless you're in and out and rinse well, all quickly.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 12, 2012)

Never use any kind of steel anything in a sulfuric pickle bath unless you want to contaminate it and anything processed in it permanently. From the world of jewelry - copper tongs are sold for this express purpose. I have wondered if such contamination might throw off XRF readings of buttons processed in such a bath. It is not immediately obvious but the effect is very real.


----------



## butcher (Apr 13, 2012)

I do not know if this would work, 
Heat shrink tubing on (non magnetic) stainless steel tongs, or the liquid tape, or plastic dip for tool handles, you could expieriment on it, with some stainless rods used with your waste to see if it hold up to that as a test before making the tongs.

How about making some silver tweezers (for use in chlorides), brazing long silver rods onto a pair of tweezers coat the handles by dipping in liquid plastic dip past the brazed areas.

I have some small plastic tweezers, they work, but they are a pain, (they also melt when trying to grab something hot, I won't try that again).
I found some large plastic tweezes (kind of a hard plastic) about a foot long, they work good for reaching deep into a jar, found these in the kitchen supply section of the store, (Wall mart if my memory is correct).


----------



## dtectr (Apr 13, 2012)

lazersteve sells 2 sizes of plastic ones on his site - if they're there, I'll bet he's tested them. Not for concentrated sulfuric, maybe, but ok for the rest, i'd imagine.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 13, 2012)

Click here


----------



## glondor (Apr 13, 2012)

Large tweezers can be had at most pet supply stores for very cheap prices. Metal or plastic. They are used for feeding certain animals.


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for the info!
I think I'll check out the ones at pet supply first, but probably end up going with teflon-coated tweezers (not a big fan of those tongs)


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 2, 2012)

The tweezers I sell are larger than most used for pets. I sell several sizes for those of you who have need of small and large sets.

The plastikote Sam linked to may not hold up well to nitric acid and is expensive as compared to the cost of a set of plastic tweezers.

Steve


----------

